# Caught another earful from the better half...



## Ray C (Aug 30, 2013)

This time, the infraction was against rule number 32.C7A.0987:  "Swarf in laundry".  The penalty hearing is soon to come.

-Sheesh...


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 30, 2013)

Ray C said:


> This time, the infraction was against rule number *32.C7A.0987*:  "*Swarf in laundry*".  The penalty hearing is soon to come.
> 
> -Sheesh...



I would like to know who compiled these rules or laws! :jester:



JScott said:


> How much damage and has a dollar amount been calculated? Maybe you can buy your way out.



I'm sure the amount will added to the last infractions!:LOL:


----------



## Ray C (Aug 30, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> I would like to know who compiled these rules or laws! :jester:



Oh, she does...  They're a work in progress...  :whiteflag:

- - - Updated - - -

Damages were considerable (in her opinion).  A nice twisty swarf found it's way into a wash towel so, it rubbed against her skin (classified as a personal foul) and then she thought it was a bug (mental duress).  As far as she's concerned, this is right up there with a DUI with property damage.  anic:




JScott said:


> How much damage and has a dollar amount been calculated? Maybe you can buy your way out.


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ray C said:


> This time, the infraction was against rule number 32.C7A.0987:  "Swarf in laundry".  The penalty hearing is soon to come.
> 
> -Sheesh...



HUH??? There is a rule book?????????anic:

Chris


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 30, 2013)

WELL i guess I'm the lucky one all mine saids is some swarf got into the laundry. And thats the end of that.

Paul

P.S. I fell for you guys......:LOL:


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 30, 2013)

Take heart chaps, swarf in the washing penance is annoying, but I've found that maintaining a healthy swarf infestation is a great way to keep my man cave exclusively mine...


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 30, 2013)

:thejury: plead the 5th!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 30, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> HUH??? There is a rule book?????????anic:
> 
> Chris



Yes there is.  It's not written down anywhere and is subject to constant revision.  If you have to ask, it's already too late. :banghead:

-Ron


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Aug 30, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> WELL i guess I'm the lucky one all mine saids is some swarf got into the laundry. And thats the end of that.
> 
> Paul
> 
> P.S. I fell for you guys......:LOL:




 Same here.  Since being a machinist is my trade ( and pays the bills ), a "please try to get them out before you put them in the laundry" is what I hear.

 Plus she washes my work clothes seperately for some odd reason :LOL:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes Chris there is a Rule Book. It's really very short though. Rule #1 You will do what I say. Rule #2 Refer to Rule #1. Also it is held in her left hand in case the right hand misses. Did I leave anything out Dear?  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 30, 2013)

There is a reason that it's called a:
Man-ual
********Just Saying************G****************:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Ray C (Aug 30, 2013)

Got hit with another infraction today (Turin face prints in white towels) -and I do believe she's adding more charges from yesterday...  -Sigh...


----------



## road (Aug 31, 2013)

One night many years ago my Ex wife (we'll get into that later ) was alseep on the couch, aka her couch. 

I ventured to the forbiden room of secret writitngd .... ( sorry , I shudder as I thinnk about it.. )

It is a magical place where things tend to disappear & re-appear with out notice. 

Well there on the shelf was an old binder.. hidden beneath a few cosmo mags,,, Ooops corrected * books . 

I opened the binder and I tried to read the first page in the dark but all I could make out was "He's Wrong, Dont You Forget it... "

Suddenly the lights came on and there I was , bloodshot eyes from reading in the dark and a handfull of Cosmo Mags in my hand. 

My Ex had her hobbies and I had mine. her's was photography, mine.. well,,, lets just say it went with the house.. 

Honest your honor there was such a book..I swear I seen it.. no really.... 

:rofl: thats blackmail..
p.s. I love being a single dad


----------



## rafe (Aug 31, 2013)

If a man walks to the middle of the forest without a woman ....Is he still wrong?


----------



## "Mike" (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably!


----------



## reds (Aug 31, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Got hit with another infraction today (Turin face prints in white towels) -and I do believe she's adding more charges from yesterday...  -Sigh...


Keep on and you'll be on Monk status for a long time.


----------



## rmsflorida (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm lucky!
My Bride welds ,runs a lathe,mill,shoots hi-power, rifle,pistol automatic weapons and cannon!
She was a Brigade Captain for her factory in Mainland China.
Chips in the wash ...... no problem here. 
You just got to find the right team mate!

Robbie's Machine Service
Brooksville,Fla.


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 31, 2013)

Thats one woman you want to stay on the good side of.anic:





rmsflorida said:


> I'm lucky!
> My Bride welds ,runs a lathe,mill,shoots hi-power, rifle,pistol automatic weapons and cannon!
> She was a Brigade Captain for her factory in Mainland China.
> Chips in the wash ...... no problem here.
> ...


----------



## rmsflorida (Aug 31, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Thats one woman you want to stay on the good side of.anic:



Oh...I forgot...
She is very good in marshal arts too.
Can and will kick butt,if need to..
I fear nothing when she is with me.

Robbie


----------



## Goat Driver (Aug 31, 2013)

Ill thrives the hapless family that shows 
A cock that's silent, and a hen that crows:  
I know not which live most unnatural lives, 
Obeying husbands or commanding wives.
............................................- _Francis Quarles_

_Ephesians 5:22-24 _Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, as unto the Lord.
For the husband is the head of the wife, even as Christ is the head of the church: and he is the saviour of the body.
Therefore as the church is subject unto Christ, so let the wives be to their own husbands in every thing.
......................................................................................................................................._- God's Word_


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 31, 2013)

Goat Driver said:


> Ill thrives the hapless family that shows
> A cock that's silent, and a hen that crows:
> I know not which live most unnatural lives,
> Obeying husbands or commanding wives.
> ...



If you ever find yourself in the market for a new mate ........ You may want to delete this post ....Just saying


----------



## Goat Driver (Aug 31, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> If you ever find yourself in the market for a new mate ........ You may want to delete this post ....Just saying



23 years with one is enough for this lifetime.

:allgood:      :whistle:


----------



## Ray C (Aug 31, 2013)

No, it just means it's guy's night out and the wife is out with the girlfriends...  Enjoy the solitude -and hope you didn't forget to pack the deet.

Ray




rafe said:


> If a man walks to the middle of the forest without a woman ....Is he still wrong?


----------



## Richard King (Sep 1, 2013)

Ray I just saw this and thought of this post.....ha ha ha

A woman is sitting on the veranda with her husband and she says, "I love you." He asks, "Is that you or the wine talking?" She replies, "It's me............. talking to the wine"    :rofl:


----------



## Ray C (Sep 1, 2013)

Uh oh, another infraction!  32.C7B.1811:  "Oil splatter from spinning chuck across the shop -white shirt".  She was walking through the shop to take out trash from the kitchen.  I'm going to appeal this one.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 1, 2013)

Ray you''re crazy.......can make me smile with your infraction rule book.  :roflmao:

I have been batching it this weekend the wife went to the cabin...I'm baby sitting the puppies.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 1, 2013)

These are Hexadecimal numbers.  First two digits range from 00-FF (256 numeric values).  This specifies the general category such as:  Money, Friends, Cars, Machinery, House Maintenance etc.  Second three digits 000-FFF (4096 values), further specifies the infraction such as Machinery:Noise, Smell, Swarf, Unsightliness, Stains, Swarf etc.  The final four digits 0000-FFFF (65,536 values) details the exact offense.  

The book isn't too bad -about the same as our tax code.

See you in 30 years...

Ray





Richard King said:


> Ray you''re crazy.......can make me smile with your infraction rule book.  :roflmao:
> 
> I have been batching it this weekend the wife went to the cabin...I'm baby sitting the puppies.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 1, 2013)

I got "caught" on one yesterday.  I went into my "shop" to use a grease gun to pack a couple of bearings and found that the air conditioning had gone out.  It was well over 100 degrees in there but I was only going to grab the grease gun (cheap, crappy, pos, grease gun btw).  Picked up the greaser and had "liquid" grease run out covering my right pant leg.

Apparently one is not supposed to do that. :shrugs:

-Ron


----------



## fastback (Sep 1, 2013)

Ray, maybe you should have said that you noticed that she was not checking he laundry as carefully as she used to. :lmao:

My wife told me she found some swaf on the dog.  All I said was it aluminum or steel?  She said she didn't know and I walked away.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 1, 2013)

I used to use Dykem High Spot Blue and my wife would have a fit and make me go to the laundromat to wash my clothes, before I had a uniform company.  My shirts, hankerchiefs, my shorts along with my fingers, nose, ears were stained with that stuff.  Now I use Canode bluing and it washes off with soap and water.  Times do change...   Rich


----------



## Ray C (Sep 1, 2013)

F9.239.E019:  "Turning bratworst into carbon rods on the BBQ -due to machine shop distraction".  I'm going to the Big House...

- - - Updated - - -



fastback said:


> Ray, maybe you should have said that you noticed that she was not checking he laundry as carefully as she used to. :lmao:
> 
> My wife told me she found some swaf on the dog.  All I said was it aluminum or steel?  She said she didn't know and I walked away.



The first one would be a "89.248.7543":  "Wiseguy comment due to unclear thinking from excessive shop work".
Second is "12.B8.BC67":  "Foreign material on dog -metal swarf".


----------



## Tamper84 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ray your cracking me up here!!! :lmao: I did ask the wife about this rule book, I'm not allowed to look at it and she will let me know when I'm wrong.......

So I'm thinking, how did you get to peek at it??????:thinking:

Chris

- - - Updated - - -



Ray C said:


> Got hit with another infraction today (Turin face prints in white towels) -and I do believe she's adding more charges from yesterday...  -Sigh...



Just seen this one. You could tell her you are making a shroud of Turin lol. Might get you off a little easier...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 2, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Ray your cracking me up here!!! :lmao: I did ask the wife about this rule book, I'm not allowed to look at it and she will let me know when I'm wrong.......
> 
> So I'm thinking, how did you get to peek at it??????:thinking:
> 
> ...




 Don't ask that Chris. You will be guilty of Infraction 16.D1.CE82. Steer clear of that one.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tamper84 (Sep 2, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Don't ask that Chris. You will be guilty of Infraction 16.D1.CE82. Steer clear of that one.
> 
> "Billy G"



Too late :lmao:  I had to pay for that one today, a new dishwasher.... I'm starting to learn :roflmao:

Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 2, 2013)

Chris;
  You haven't been married long enough to get into that much trouble yet. :lmao::lmao: You better watch out Bro. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## fastback (Sep 3, 2013)

One thing I forgot to mention is I am always sweeping vacuuming and washing my floor.  If  a chip gets by from time to time its not because I didn't try.  Next month we will be celebrating our 38th anniversary.  I guess I may be doing something right.  Anyway, I burnt her book a long time ago.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Ray C said:


> This time, the infraction was against rule number 32.C7A.0987:  "Swarf in laundry".  The penalty hearing is soon to come.
> 
> -Sheesh...



Swarf in laundry is better then swarf on the bottom one's shoes. Try getting out of that one when her floor is all cut up.  Probably caught your swarf in the cuffs of your work clothes.  Next thing you know she be getting a metal detector wand to scan your work clothes. Good luck in family court.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 3, 2013)

This is all one advantage to an outbuilding shop setup- our shoes have time to lose the shop swarf and pick up more natural, and less traceable outdoor elements on the walk from shop to home!  

Right now I have two mats that I scrape in the same style as an angry bull as I leave the shop every time.  If I did it for twenty minutes it would be considered exercise!  


Bernie


----------



## higgite (Sep 10, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> HUH??? There is a rule book?????????anic:
> 
> Chris



Rule #1 - She is always right.

Rule #2 - There is no rule #2.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Sep 10, 2013)

My infraction today was opening the lid to the solvent tank to wash a couple of gears.  The Solvent tank is outside the shop door, but the fumes waft right upstair to the house.  For some reason SWMBO has it in her head that the fumes from paint thinner are as dangerous as mustard gas or anthrax.

Oh and we will not get into the swarf on the dog issue. LOL

Walter


----------

